# Deprofundis discovered Renaissance keyboard in the depth this sounded promessing!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yep, the boy (deprofundis) starting to appreciated and enjoy keyboard music
(spinette.harpsicord, organ).

Here why , i discover the power of keyboard music , i did not knew it were this
fun and enjoyable, but still i preffer in this particular order
1- Harpsicord
2-Organ
3-Spinette

Im afraid im not into the depth of piano work except some mozart, satie , Ifukube
and some Rachmaninov, im limited iin piano knowledge beside these fews case, i
feel so sorry, ashemed & unworthy.

But the boy do his best hmm i guess hmm anyway.Love you folks at talk classical,reader that digest and dissected my post, i wonder if i have a signature a blue print someting.

I salute people of excellence , i salute me and my evolution, i did a hudge leap hey?

:tiphat:

P.s i want maximun comments relevant, insighting, you guys like my post hmm rant comment whatever, yur passionated keyboard player than talk about it or keyboard music longtime lover
please be my guest , im peacefull and democratic?


----------

